# V twin Hoglet



## gg89220 (May 9, 2014)

bonjour
je viens de terminer la realisation d'un HOGLET
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EgQb-ekU6k"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EgQb-ekU6k[/ame]


----------



## Dr Jo (May 9, 2014)

Félicitations Gérard, très belles 

Je me suis promis qu'un jour je ferai un de mes propres.

 Jo


----------



## crankshafter (May 9, 2014)

Hi Gerard.
Nice work/runner
What kind of carbureter ddo you have on the Hoglet?

Best regards
Crankshafter


----------



## vcutajar (May 9, 2014)

Nice Gerard.  Someday I need to do the Hoglet.

Vince


----------



## gg89220 (May 10, 2014)

bonjour
Quel type de carburateur DDO vous avez sur le Hoglet? il provient d'un moteur glow plug 3,5 cm3


----------



## Jasonb (May 10, 2014)

Very nice model, I must get round to finishing my Hoglet.

Yes it does look like a slide barrel carb off a RC car.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (May 10, 2014)

Are the purchased Hoglet plans for a twin cylinder like this or are they for a single cylinder engine?---Brian


----------



## Jasonb (May 10, 2014)

Vee twin, it gets its name as its similar to a Harley (Hog) vee twin layout. You may also want to look at some of Randall Cox's other open crank engines, thinkl he has done 2, 4 and 6 straight engines. The open six can be seen on MEB website


----------



## Dr Jo (May 10, 2014)

Pouvez-vous nous dire quel glow plug 3.5cc moteur ? Ou était-ce acheté

 Jo


----------



## gg89220 (May 11, 2014)

c'est un carburateur a boisseau ,un autre model peut aller


----------



## Gedeon Spilett (May 11, 2014)

start at the first blow,and responds really well to the throttle and advance, superb construction, but as usual, congratulations for this nice runner


----------



## Michel_Mike_Chaput (Oct 15, 2017)

Bonjour, superbe votre Hoglet v twin. Félicitations !!! Ou puis trouver ces plans ?


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 15, 2017)

Bravo Bravo---Superbe!!!!


----------



## minh-thanh (Oct 15, 2017)

Very nice !! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gg89220 (Oct 16, 2017)

Michel_Mike_Chaput said:


> Bonjour, superbe votre Hoglet v twin. Félicitations !!! Ou puis trouver ces plans ?



ici https://www.modelenginebuilder.com/
numero 10 et 11


----------

